# 2017 Photo of the Year



## snowbear (Jan 26, 2018)

After an unusual first round, we can finally congratulate @kalgra for "Stormy Peaks."  Well deserved.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 26, 2018)

Outstanding!  A wonderful image and a well deserved award indeed.  Thanks for all your effort in this one Snowbear.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks to all of the mods whom assisted.  And a big hand to all of the finalists.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 26, 2018)

Cool. Congrats


----------



## BrentC (Jan 26, 2018)

Congrats! Great image.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 26, 2018)

Congrats, great image!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 26, 2018)

Close game!


----------



## Peeb (Jan 26, 2018)

Great image!


----------



## kalgra (Jan 26, 2018)

Wow what an incredible honor! Thanks so much to everybody.
This is something I would have never expected and makes me feel really good!


----------



## Cortian (Jan 26, 2018)

Congratulations, @kalgra


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 26, 2018)

kalgra said:


> Wow what an incredible honor! Thanks so much to everybody.
> This is something I would have never expected and makes me feel really good!



Well deserved.  It’s a beautiful shot.


----------



## jeffp (Jan 26, 2018)

Beautiful and great timing. I always want to capture a lighting.

Sent from my [device_name] using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 28, 2018)

Big, huge congrats on that image. It stood up to some very stiff competition.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 28, 2018)

Truly a great photo! Beautifully captured.
Congrats...


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 28, 2018)

Electrically-charged winner!!!!


----------



## DSP121 (Jun 8, 2018)

Truly deserving!
Well timing, great work. Congratulations.


----------



## otherprof (Jun 8, 2018)

snowbear said:


> After an unusual first round, we can finally congratulate @kalgra for "Stormy Peaks."  Well deserved.


Congratulations! Beautiful image!


----------



## Lorrilia (Jun 25, 2018)

Stunning photo and congratulations.


----------

